
I Quit My Job at 50 to Reinvent Myself. Pro Tip: Don’t Do This - LinuxBender
https://narratively.com/i-quit-my-job-at-50-to-reinvent-myself-pro-tip-dont-do-this/
======
apotatopot
This is a great example of how people just want things to happen to them. I
really don't feel like I gained anything at all from reading this, though.

------
hsnewman
Funny, I just put in my notice at age 60 to retire. Gotta figure out what to
do with my life.

